# June 2017 Burger Blowout Voting thread!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

Here we go. Have fun. Please remember to keep any comments you post on this thread general. It's okay to post things like "everything looks great". It's not okay to post things like " I love Number 2 and everyone should vote for that one". Any posts deemed in appropriate will be removed by the MOD staff.

The entries are in no particular order. I placed names in a hat and drew them out. When voting the number listed in the poll corresponds with the entry number show before each dish.

The photos are the original photos, formatted as best as possible to keep them all similar sizes but otherwise un-edited.  

*PRIZES!!!!*

Winners of this Throwdown will receive a Lavatool Javelin Instant Read Thermometer and a Pacific Northwest care package.

Good Luck!

The entries are:

1.Bannock buns (native Flat bread ) done on the smoker, Moose and Elk burger mix for the burgers stuffed with cheese, onion and mushroom wrapped in bacon smoked on smoker. The side is Fiddleheads ( Fiddlehead ferns or greens are the furled fronds of a young fern )

 mushroom, onions and bacon also on the smoker.













ab-canuck.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






2. It is a Meatball Parmigiana Burger 

Smoked Italian Meatball Burger, Stuffed with Mozzarella, Homemade Marinara, with Provolone and a Toasted Garlic Bread Bun.













mike5051.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






3. Cheddar and Vidalia onion stuffed bacon wrapped ( fattie style ) smoked to an internal of 165, covered with 1 fried egg over medium, then lettuce tomato, and mayo, with a toasted potato bread cover, and garnished with bread and butter pickles.













GRIZ.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






4. The bun is home made. The ears and nose are mushrooms. Eyes are mozzarella and black olives. The horns are onions. For the burger I used 3/4 ground beef and 1/4 ground pork belly, topped with melted feta cheese.













Smoke TrailSteve.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






5. 3am burger (after bar burger)

6oz burger from local farmer. (Grain fed non gmo beef)
6 oz venison from last seasons deer harvest
12oz pattie total
SPOG seasoning
3 slices thick cut bacon from local pig farmer
1 duck egg from friend who raises ducks
2 slices cheddar cheese
Homemade cherry pepper hot sauce
Toasted onion/poppy seed roll
 













hillbillyrkstr.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






6. This bacon wrapped burger was seasoned with salt, pepper, Rileys, and stuffed with jalapeño and pepper co-jack cheese. The burger was topped with lettuce, tomato, and avocado. Smoked using a Sweetwood blend in my Camp Chef smoker













bj77.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






7.Alfredo patty melt. Grilled onions,mushrooms,Alfredo sauce,bacon,swiss cheese and a parmesan crusted garlic bread bun













b-one.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






8. "Juicy Lucia". An Italian spin on the "Juicy Lucy". Apple smoked sharp provolone stuffed meatball burger on a homemade sausage arancinii "bun" with marinara and pesto. Both the burgers and the arancini cooked on my Weber 26 with the Vortex.













WORKTOGTHR.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






9. Mushroom and Swiss burger.

Apple wood smoked turkey burger top with Swiss cheese, grilled onions, a smokey horseradish sauce and some avocado. The bun of course is the mushroom portion of the deal, grilled portobella brushed in olive oil and a little garlic rubbed on. 

The turkey burger itself is a mix of 93/7 and 85/15 ground turkey. I incorporate shredded zucchini to keep the burger nice and moist as the turkey gets dry easily. A few other spices and goodies included along with Lipton soup french onion mix.













Jcamm.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






10. Turducken Burger

3 patties (1 turkey, 1 duck, & 1 chicken) seasoned with salt, pepper, and garlic powder and smoked over Apple Wood and finished on the grill with muenster Cheese melted on the chicken burger.  Assembly included a smoked cranberry horseradish mayo slathered on the slices of toasted rye bread.  Burger topped off with a cranberry orange compote and homemade fried onion strings.  Enjoyed with a side of onion strings and Angry Orchard Hard Cider.













chew2475.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






11. Quesadilla Burger Slider Trio

The trio includes from left to right venison, beef & pork sliders. Tortilla shells (buns) prepped, one half with melted shredded colby jack & the other with melted shredded smoked pepper jack. Meat put on the bun then topped with homemade chipotle mayo, pico de gallo & lettuce. Served with some homemade tortilla strips with red salsa, salsa verde & refried beans.
 













WaterHoleBrew.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






12. I smoked ground beef stuffed with American cheese topped with my smoked mac n cheese with a baked pretzel bun and provolone cheese underneath the burger.













paul72.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






13. Disqualified

14. Ground Corned Beef stuffed with Swiss cheese, smoked and seared, then sandwiched between slices of butter toasted rye swirl with sauerkraut & home made Russian dressing.













SmokeyMose.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017






15. Bacon wrapped, mesquite smoked, sausage-mac-n-cheese stuffed burger













uncle eddie.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 20, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow. This is going to be tough.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 20, 2017)

Man however it ends up NICE work all. Pretty sure I gained 10 lbs just looking at the pics. I'd truly like to take a bite of everyone of them!! One thing I know I really need to work on photography


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 20, 2017)

Holy cow, no pun intended but those are all great looking masterpieces. Wow.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 20, 2017)

Where is this burger joint located again? ...yeah, right. I wish!

I find it hard to choose between the one I would most likely order if it were on a menu or, the best visual representation of creativity in both a culinary sense as well as taste and yes, especially photography. Its so hard to choose based on the criteria being so subjective rather than if judging on points like on "Chopped".

Anyway you look at it... (Oh, yes I am still looking!) the entries are all worthy in my belly... er... I mean Book.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 20, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Where is this burger joint located again? ...yeah, right. I wish!
> 
> I find it hard to choose between the one I would most likely order if it were on a menu or, the best visual representation of creativity in both a culinary sense as well as taste and yes, especially photography. Its so hard to choose based on the criteria being so subjective rather than if judging on points like on "Chopped".
> 
> Anyway you look at it... (Oh, yes I am still looking!) the entries are all worthy in my belly... er... I mean Book.


. For sure if this were a burger joint menu I'd try everyone of them!! Every time I look through the thread I get hungrier lol


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 20, 2017)

Some good looking burgers there. Good luck all and congrats on the entries.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

A blowout of great entries! 

This is going to be a tough one for sure! 

SMF is going to have to start supplying bibs and drool buckets!


----------



## actech (Jun 20, 2017)

WOW !!  Awesome looking burgers. Tough choice for sure. Voted for the one I most want to taste.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

actech said:


> WOW !!  Awesome looking burgers. Tough choice for sure. Voted for the one I most want to taste.



I know which 15 I'd choose to taste. 

Unfortunately I don't get to have the entries FedX'ed to me and I don't get to vote either! 

Ughhh. The life of the Throwdown Master!


----------



## zerowin (Jun 21, 2017)

What a tough choice!  Applause for all the creativity here, and the insane amount of variety from an average burger, not just from meat selections, but toppings and even very unique buns and condiments!  All the entries look delectable, can I look forward to another next year?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes sir absolutely some fantastic creations and presentations here. Wow the master minds at work for sure to come up with these entries. Best of luck to all.

Warren


----------



## griz400 (Jun 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here we go. Have fun. Please remember to keep any comments you post on this thread general. It's okay to post things like "everything looks great". It's not okay to post things like " I love Number 2 and everyone should vote for that one". Any posts deemed in appropriate will be removed by the MOD staff.
> 
> The entries are in no particular order. I placed names in a hat and drew them out. When voting the number listed in the poll corresponds with the entry number show before each dish.
> 
> ...


Very nice dirt for all of the organization of this throw down ......points ..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





even though my entry isn't doing good .... lol


----------



## brained121 (Jun 22, 2017)

Congrats to everyone. All of the burgers look fantastic. Going over everyone made me hungry and gave me some good ideas. Very hard to vote for just one of them. Good job.


----------



## sauced (Jun 23, 2017)

WOW....every one of these entries is a home run!!! Can't decide, as I keep looking at them and changing my mind.....lol

Great work done by everybody!!


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow. And I mean wow. All of these look really good. I'm going to have to sit back and think about this one before I vote. Hopefully I don't short out my keyboard with all of the drooling.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow.  Ive only gone over these entries once.  I can see it'll be a tough decision.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2017)

Still a few more days to get your votes in!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 25, 2017)

My vote is in.
It took me awhile to pick the burger I'd want to eat first before the rest.
They all look good enough to eat, but a couple stand out, screaming, "Eat Me First!"


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jun 26, 2017)

These all look great. I finally figured out what i wanted to make for a burger but its to late. Now off to eat a burger or something lol.


----------



## zahlgren (Jun 26, 2017)

Great job! Tough choice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2017)

Only a few more hours to get your votes in!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 27, 2017)

This was fun...what's next months contest?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2017)

Okay the polls have closed! I will post the official results Friday. I have to tally the judges choice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> This was fun...what's next months contest?


Keep your eyes peeled. I will be posting the new throwdown this weekend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2017)

And the winners are:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/264880/burger-blowout-winners


----------

